# Dirt cheap MP3 player



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

I know there was a thread going on a while back about a cheap MP3 player. Anyone know if they are still being sold? I came across this as another possibility:

http://www.ledshoppe.com/Product/com/CA2019.htm

Don't know how well it might work, though. It seems they are being given away in Japan, so maybe somebody can find them cheaper somewhere else.


----------



## Monger (Jul 22, 2007)

I just bought 2 of these off ebay. I think for both and shipping was under $25.00

http://cgi.ebay.com/16MB-MP3-Player...5763971QQihZ001QQcategoryZ73839QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

SpookySam, the MP3 player you're thinking of was being sold by MPJA for $5. They sold out their stock. The one that Monger posted is the same unit that MPJA had for sale. Looks like somebody grabbed some to make a few bucks. The one you found says it has no internal memory, and probably needs a card to store files. I'd say the one that Monger found is the better deal.


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Monger said:


> I just bought 2 of these off ebay. I think for both and shipping was under $25.00
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/16MB-MP3-Player...5763971QQihZ001QQcategoryZ73839QQcmdZViewItem


now thats a pretty good price for 16 mb of play!!


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Otaku said:


> SpookySam, the MP3 player you're thinking of was being sold by MPJA for $5. They sold out their stock. The one that Monger posted is the same unit that MPJA had for sale. Looks like somebody grabbed some to make a few bucks. The one you found says it has no internal memory, and probably needs a card to store files. I'd say the one that Monger found is the better deal.


I agree...I just couldn't find the $5 ones anywhere. Has anybody seen them anywhere else? I hate buying from ebay.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

This place, http://www.watchcloseouts.net/ecommerce/Scripts/prodList~idCategory~56.htm
sells the 16MB player for $6.85 each, but there's a $200 min. order required. That's about 30 of the players. Maybe a group buy?
The above link may not work - I was able to get to that page because I set up an account and logged in to the site.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

It's pretty sad that these small players aren't readily available for $2-$3. Kids today won't use these and you know there have to be thousands sitting around in warehouses unsold.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Otaku said:


> This place, http://www.watchcloseouts.net/ecommerce/Scripts/prodList~idCategory~56.htm
> sells the 16MB player for $6.85 each, but there's a $200 min. order required. That's about 30 of the players. Maybe a group buy?
> The above link may not work - I was able to get to that page because I set up an account and logged in to the site.


I'd buy 3 or 4 if somebody coordinated a group buy.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Death Wraith said:


> It's pretty sad that these small players aren't readily available for $2-$3. Kids today won't use these and you know there have to be thousands sitting around in warehouses unsold.


I agree, there must be tons of 'em sitting somewhere getting dusty. I go to medical device trade shows now and again, and the guys at the booths are handing these things out like candy. They load a promo file in them, and most people listen to it once and throw the player in the trash.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I would be up for a group buy on those


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

me too, I need 3 or 4 myself


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I just got a note from Jeff Wheat at SimpleCircuitBoards.com. He has designed three versions of the MP3/timer controller circuit that I designed for the $20 Prop contest earlier this year. The latest version uses a trimpot, much like my original design, to set the time for playback length. He's selling these for $45 assembled (including the MP3 player), and $30 for the kit. You can email him at [email protected].


----------



## haunted_hallow (Sep 9, 2007)

If you guys have an extra SD memory card ...dealextreme.com has few different ones for around $8 including shipping.. you provide the sd card..


----------

